# chicken breasts



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

is chicken breasts ok to feed to piranha?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Once a month at the most. But i would stay away from mammalian meat altogether if you want healty growth out of your P's, im sure most would agree. Its up to you though, you could burn off all the protein with a good strong powerhead for them.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> Once a month at the most. But i would stay away from mammalian meat altogether if you want healty growth out of your P's, im sure most would agree. Its up to you though, you could burn off all the protein with a good strong powerhead for them.


Chicken is poultry not mammalian meat, but still only feed it as a treat.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i knew ps eat meat but feed them poultry?? well news to me
i should close doors so my pet duck would enter Cariba territory heheh


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Watch river monsters or that show called piranha. they ate duck on both of them. they will eat anything that hits the water and splashes around. Not saying its the best food for them, but they will eat it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As long as white fish is the primary part of the diet and all other meats/poultry do not exceed 3% of their total diet and the poultry/meat is stripped of fat and skin and contains no preservatives, than and only than go for it.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I ended up feeding my p's chicken once a month. Just for the simple fact thats what I had. It was fine but I wouldn't do it often. Rarely...max once per month.


----------

